# CCO's in Holland or Germany



## Mac_Wendy (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone know if there are any CCO's in Holland or Germany, moving over there next month.

Many thanks


----------



## ooshkey (Jul 7, 2008)

I currently live in Germany.  I haven't seen anything close to resembling a CCO.  If there is such a place, it would be great to know.


----------



## ima_blondie (Jun 20, 2010)

I've lived in Germany for the last two years and the only CCO's I've heard of in Europe are in the UK.


----------

